# السنة يحاولون قتل الشيعة بالهرم



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2013)

*إشتباكات عنيفة بين الأهالي و أنصار " الشيعي حسن شحاتة " بالهرم

*​*6/23/2013 6:58 PM​**




​**
نجوى مصطفى

قال مجدى بسيوني المنسق العام لحركة ثوار مسلمون ، إن حدت الإشتباكات قد  تزايدت بين أنصار الشيعي " حسن شحاتة و الأهالي المناهضين للمد الشيعي ، و  ذلك بعد أن قام " شحاتة " بتنظيم مؤتمر للتعريف بالمذهب الشيعي بأحد مناطق  الهرم .

و أضاف ، إن الأمن متخاذل للغاية ، خاصةً بعدما إستنجد الأهالي بالأمن  للتدخل لفض الإشتباكات إلا أن أحد قيادات الأمن أبدى عدم إستعداد الأمن  للتدخل بين المشتبكين .

و كذب بسيوني ، الأخبار التى تم تداولها عن " مقتل " الداعية الشيعي حسن  شحاتة ، و قال إن كل ما حدث له ما هو إلا إصابته في رأسه إثر إلفاء " طوبة"  عليه .

و أضاف بسيوني ، إن أنصار شحاتة حملوا معهم أسلحة نارية و خرطوش و ملوتوف ،  و قال إن حدة الإشتباكات قد أسفرت عن وقوع 3 إصابات منهم حالاتان تم  نقلهما بالإسعاف نظراً لخطورة حالتهم الصحية .

الفجر الاليكترونية​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2013)

*مقتل عالم شيعي مصري بالهرم على يد مجهولين*


* 
رصد-وكالات     *

* 
23/06/2013 
 19:09    *

* 
 قسم:  مصر *

* 
 روابط متعلقة
شيعي , مجهولين , مقتل , مصري , بالهرم 

​ *









   	قام مجهولون بإشعال النيران، الأحد، في  منزل مملوك لشيعة، بحي الهرم يتواجد به الشيخ الشيعي المصري حسن شحاته  ومجموعة من الشيعة كانو يحضرون درس بهذا المنزل.

  	وبحسب "الاناضول" فإن القيادي الشيعي  المصري حسن شحاتة، لقي مصرعه، وأصيب اثنين بجروح خطرة، على يد مجهولين، في  الهرم، بمحافظة الجيزة.

  	وأضافت الوكالة، أن المجهولين، كانوا  أشعلوا النيران، الأحد، في منزل مملوك لشيعة، يعتقد أنه حسينية بحي الهرم  وأن شهود عيان،أكدوا أن القيادي الشيعي، كان يجتمع بعدد من الشيعة بمنزل  أحدهم بمنطقة زاوية أبو سالم قرب الهرم، إلا أن مجموعة، حاصرت المنزل ونشبت  اشتباكات بين الطرفين، حوصر خلالها المجتمعون داخل المنزل.

  	وقال أحد المحاصَرين في المنزل في اتصال  هاتفي إن جزءًا كبيرًا من المنزل احترق جراء إلقاء المولوتوف عليه من قبل  من ذكر أنهم سلفيون، مشيرًا إلى أن عددًا من الموجودين بالمنزل أصيب  بإغماءات، حسب الوكالة.

  	وطالب المحاصر، في اتصاله التليفوني قوات  الجيش والشرطة بالتدخل لإنقاذهم ووقف الهجوم على المنزل وفك الحصار الذي  فرضه السلفيون حوله، ولم يتسن الحصول على تعليق من الشرطة حول الحادث.

  - See more at:  http://www.rassd.com/1-65171_مقتل_عالم_شيعي_مصري_بالهرم_على_يد_مجهولين#sthash.t0nGuybM.dpuf


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2013)

*أنباء عن مصرع 4 شيعة فى اشتباكات "أبو مسلم".. ومدير الأمن ينفى*

*  الأحد، 23 يونيو  2013 - 19:43*
*





                             اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى مدير أمن الجيزة* 
*كتب رامى سعيد وآية حسن*
*

* 
*ترددت أبناء عن مصرع أربعة من الشيعة فى منطقة زاوية أبو مسلم  بالهرم خلال الاشتباكات التى دارت منذ قليل أمام احد المنازل الشيعية من  ضمنهم حسن شحاتة.
* *
ومن جانبه قال اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى مدير أمن الجيزة، إن بعض الأسر  الشيعية أتت إلى منطقة أبو النمرس بالجيزة للاحتفال بعيد شيعى، مضيفاً أن  الاحتفال كان يضم 17 أسرة شيعية، مما ترتب عليه اعتداء أهالى المنطقة عليهم  وعلى قوات الأمن المتواجدة بالمنطقة.
* *
وأشار خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "مانشيت" المذاع على قناة "أون تى فى"،  إلى أن قوات الأمن تمكنت من إنقاذ الأهالى من أيدى المعتدين، نفياً أن يكون  هناك وفيات بين المصابين من الأسر الشيعية.
* *
وأوضح "لطفى" أن هناك 30 ألف شخص اعتدوا على الأسر الشيعية وأن قوات الأمن  واجهت صعوبة بالغة فى إنقاذ المعتدى عليهم، مشيراً إلى أن هناك العديد من  الإصابات التى نتجت عن الاشتباكات والحرائق.*
*



*


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

*يارب سلم هي وصلت لكده ؟؟؟*​


----------



## V mary (23 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا يهدي المصرين علي المصرين 
ربنا يسلم ويستر​*


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

قالت الصفحة الرسمية لـ"طلاب الشريعة" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، أن" 1000 أخ من التابعين لهم فى الهرم حاصروا مكانا كان يقيم فيه حسن شحاته الشيعى هو وبعض أصحابه، وقتلوا البعض وأصابوا البعض الآخر ورموا الجثث ليجمعها الأمن المركزى" – على حد قولهم - .​ 
وقالت الصفحة فى تدوينتها، إن الفرحة تعم أهل البلد بسبب مقتل الشيعى وبعض من أصدقائه.​



​


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2013)

هى دى مصر فى عهد الاخوان


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xeTxP-jkRWk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اليعازر (23 يونيو 2013)

يبدو أن هذا المرض قد اجتاح المنطقة بأسرها...

في لبنان الاشتباكات المسلحة بين الطرفين بلغت حدّاً دموياً

وسأختصر هذا الأمر في جملة صغيرة: ( إنعدام التسامح الاسلامي ).

ربنا يستر.

.


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يونيو 2013)

*هى فين مصر يا مصريين !!
ارحمنا يا رب برحمتك *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هى فين مصر يا مصريين !!
> ارحمنا يا رب برحمتك *


*فى ايد الأخوان حتى الآن ... مرسى أدخل الشيعة الى مصر ورحب بهم
من أجل إلهاء السلفيين بمشاكل الشيعة لأنهم أتفه خلق الله 
كدة العلمانيين ضد السلفيين والسفيين ضدهم وضد الشعية
وأتفرق الشعب وكل عام وأنتم 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2013)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان منذ دقائق عن وفاة الحالة الرابعة 
فى أحداث الشيعة بزاوية أبو مسلم التابعة لمحافظة الجيزة
الله ينور ياريس ... بركاتك 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فى ايد الأخوان حتى الآن ... مرسى أدخل الشيعة الى مصر ورحب بهم
> من أجل إلهاء السلفيين بمشاكل الشيعة لأنهم أتفه خلق الله
> كدة العلمانيين ضد السلفيين والسفيين ضدهم وضد الشعية
> وأتفرق الشعب وكل عام وأنتم
> *​



*حاجه تحزن وتوجع القلب
 أما نشوف هنروح لفين ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2013)

*مصر تستورد انواع حديثه من الفتنه 
ذات تقنيات عاليه وسريعه الانتشار 
برعايه الحزب الحاكم والرئيس 

*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*ربنآآ يسترها عليكى يا مصر
ان شاء الله خير وهتعدى 
تسلم ع الخبر
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2013)

*أسماء ضحايا اشتباكات الشيعة بقرية أبو مسلم بالجيزة





                                                        الأحد 23.06.2013 - 10:06 م                 







                                       اصالة محمد                  
                  أعلن الدكتور خالد الخطيب رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية  الحرجة  والعاجلة بوزارة الصحة ، عن وفاة 4 أشخاص فى إشتباكات بين أهالي  زاوية أبو  مسلم بـ"أبو النمرس" بمحافظة الجيزة 

 مشيراً إلى انه تم نقل جثث المتوفين إلى مشرحة مستشفى الحوامدية وهم تحت تصرف النيابة.

وقال  ان المتوفين هم ، شحاته محمد شحاته ( 55 سنة ) ، حسن شحاته محمد  شحاته (  35 سنة ) ، عبد القادر حسنين عمر ( 45 سنة ) ، إضافة إلى جثة  مجهولة.

صدى البلد*​


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2013)

مصر انهارت تماما
هل يقتل افراد من اجل انتمائهم الدينى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2013)

قال اللواء عبد  الموجود لطفى، مدير أمن الجيزة، إن بعض الأسر الشيعية أتت إلى منطقة أبو  النمرس بالجيزة، للاحتفال بعيدهم، وضم الاحتفال 17 أسرة شيعية، ما ترتب  عليه اعتداء أهالى المنطقة عليهم ومهاجمة قوات الأمن المتواجدة بالمنطقة.
  وأشار خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج « الحياة اليوم » على قناة  «الحياة»، إلى نجاح قوات الأمن فى إنقاذ الأهالى من أيدى المعتدين، وتم  تحديد الأشخاص المتورطين فى الاعتداء على الأهالى.
  وأوضح «لطفى» أن هناك 3 آلاف شخص اعتدوا على الأسر الشيعية،  وقوات الأمن واجهت صعوبة بالغة فى إنقاذ المجنى عليهم، مشيراً إلى وقوع  العديد من الإصابات الناتجة عن الاشتباكات والحرائق».


*العلامات:*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 يونيو 2013)

*آخر  الآنباء   *

*أعلن  عن  مصرع 4 شيعة فى الاشتباكات*
* بعد  حرقهم  داخل  منازلهم  بالمولوتوف*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 يونيو 2013)

*هل  هذا  بدايه  لصراع  طائفي  سني - شيعي !!*

*أم  بماذا  تفسر  تلك  الشتباكات !!*

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *هل  هذا  بدايه  لصراع  طائفي  سني - شيعي !!*
> ​


*لأ لسة ... لما واحد شيعى يقتل سنى ... كدة هنبتدى ان شاء الله
عموما الشيعة فى مصر مش كتير حوالى اربعة مليون بس
يعنى تقدر تقول تستمر كدة حوالى سنتين لغاية ما يخلصوا عليهم 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2013)

يخبر-- ربنا يرحمنا من دى ايام--
و فرحتهم بالقتل و الدم!!!! شىء مؤسف-- تحول الشعب -- لشعب مفتسر--


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2013)

*وَأُهَيِّجُ مِصْرِيِّينَ عَلَى مِصْرِيِّينَ 
فَيُحَارِبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ 
وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَه
مَدِينَةٌ مَدِينَةً 
وَمَمْلَكَةٌ مَمْلَكَةً.
اشعياء 19 : 2​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يرحم 

==============
واشمعنا بالوقت ده 
ممكن يكونوا مثلا 
عايزين يوجه الاعلام لاحداث دى وينسوا 30 / 6 شويه 
اوينسوا القضيه اللى اتحكم بيها 
او حاجه تانيه اخطر واحنا مش واخدين بالنا 

يعنى زمان كانوا يقولوا  كنيسه اتفجريت 
مسلم قتل مسيحى 
مسحيه اتخطفيت 
الحاجات دى 

مواضيع قدميت وبيقت سخيفه 

قالوا خليها سنى قتل شيعى 

ربنا يرحم ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)

*أول تعليق من الاقباط بعد مذبحة الشيعة على يد السلفيين فى الهرم*
*2013-06-24 11:12:13*​​​





*أعلنت  حركة أقباط من أجل مصر عن خالص تعازيها لأهالى الأسر المنكوبة فى قرية أبو  مسلم بالجيزة، مؤكدة أن مذبحة الشيعة هى "بداية الإطاحة بالإخوان"، بحسب  قولها.

وأضافت أقباط من أجل مصر في بيان لها اليوم الاثنين: "أننا نساند وبقوة  تصريحات الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وثقتنا فى قواتنا المسلحة ليس لها  حدود ونطالب بتقديم محمد مرسى، ومن معه ممن تطاولوا على الشعب المصرى إلى  محاكمات عاجلة"، بحسب البيان.

وتابعت: "لأن إرادة الجماهير وسوء استخدامهم للسلطة لن تمهلهم إلى يوم 30  يونيو فقد انتهى عصر الإخوان فما حاجتنا إلى الانتظار، إن الرئيس فقد  شرعيته عندما حنث بالقسم الذى أقسمه أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا"، على  حد قول البيان.




*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)

*باسم يوسف تعليقًا علي مجزرة أبو النمرس لا تندهشوا من حرق بيوت الشيعة بعد وصفهم بالأنجاس في حضرة مرسي*
*2013-06-24 09:26:19*​​​




*علق  الإعلامي الساخر، باسم يوسف، علي مجزرة أبو النمرس التي راح ضحيتها 3  مواطنين من الشيعة بعد حصار السلفيين لمنزل به مجموعة من الأسر الشيعية  بزاوية أبو مسلم بالجيزة، قائلًا « لا تندهشوا من حرق بيوت الشيعة بعد  وصفهم بالأنجاس في حضرة مرسي». وكتب باسم يوسف علي حسابه الشخصي علي موقع  التواصل الاجتماعي «تويتر»، «رئيس دولة يجلس ويسكت في حضرة من يحرض علي  الشيعة ويلقبهم بالأنجاس فلا تندهشوا من حرق بيوتهم.. مرسي أول رئيس محرض  منتخب».
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sSWSrT2hIRc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]x8iMxYUedMU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يونيو 2013)

*كويسة الفيديوهات دى بتبين لنا ( سماحة الإسلام )
والحمد لله ان مافيش حد طلع يقول ( هذا ليس من الإسلام فى شئ )
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)

*بعد الجريمة البشعة ومقتل شعيين شاهد تعليق عمرو موسى*
*2013-06-24 14:29:01*​​​




*تعليقًا على أحداث أبو النمرس.. موسى: النظام فشل في حماية المصريين
  قال عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر والقيادي بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطني، إن  الجريمة البشعة التي تعرض لها مواطنون مصريون في أبو النمرس تشمئز منها  الإنسانية، مضيفًا ''اللهم إنَّا نبرأ إليك مما فعل هؤلاء''. وأضاف موسى،  في بيان مقتضب له، اليوم الاثنين، أن القتل والسحل المذهبي في الهرم نتيجة  لخطاب ديني منفلت وعنصري واستغلال واضح وسطحي لقضايا مذهبية خطيرة لتحقيق  مكاسب سياسية ضيقة. وتابع رئيس حزب المؤتمر: ''لابد من إيجاد صيغة للتعايش  والتفاهم وليس إذكاء نيران الطائفية والمذهبية وتقسيم الشعب، فشل النظام في  حماية المصريين''.
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)

*الازهر تعليقا على قتل الشيعة*
*2013-06-24 14:23:54*​​​




*"الأزهر": قتل الشيعة من أكبر الكبائر وأشد المنكرات
  أصدر الأزهر الشريف بيانا بشأن مقتل أربعة من الشيعة أكد فيه فزعه لتلك  الأحداث التى وصفها بالدموية، مؤكدًا أن هذا العمل الإجرامى الذى وقع من  البعض من أكبر الكبائر، وأشد المنكرات التى يُحرمها الشرع الحكيم، ويُعاقب  عليها القانون ويحرمها الدستور.

وأكد الأزهر الشريف على حرمة الدماء وأن الإسلام ومصر والمصريين لا يعرفون  القتل بسبب العقيدة أو المذهب أو الفكر، وأن تلك الأحداث غريبة عليهم،  ويراد بها النيل من استقرار الوطن فى هذه اللحظات الحرجة، وتجرنا إلى فتن  لابد أن ننتبه لها جميعًا حكومة وشعبًا، وُيذكر الأزهر بالحديث الشريف الذى  يؤكد أن المسلمَينِ إذا التقيا بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول فى النار.

ويُطالب الأزهر الشريف الجهات المعنية بضرورة التحقيق الفورى فى هذه  الأحداث وإنزال أشد العقوبات بمن يثبت جرمه وبضرورة إعلاء سيادة القانون  وترسيخ دولة القانون بالاحتكام إلى العدالة فى كل ما يثار من نزاع.

اليوم السابع  *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)

*الجفري: واقعة قتل الشيعة المصريين تنذر بخطورة مستقبل التعامل مع الأقليات
06/24/2013 - 16:14

استنكر الداعية الإسلامي الحبيب علي الجفري، واقعة قتل 4 من الشيعة المصريين، في إحدى قرى الجيزة أمس.

وكتب الجفري عبر حسابه الشخصي على "تويتر": "مهما كان اختلافنا مع الشيعة  فإن ما جرى في أبوالنمرس جريمة شنيعة نتجت عن تعبئة تُنذر بخطورة مستقبل  التعامل مع الأقليات".
**
الوطن*


----------



## aalyhabib (24 يونيو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الازهر تعليقا على قتل الشيعة*
> *2013-06-24 14:23:54*​
> 
> 
> ...


 


*بصراحه السحل  والقتل المريع  والتمثيل  بالجثث من  المجموعه  الأرهابيه*​ 


*للأربعه  الشيعه يتحمل  مسئوليته  أولا الدعاه  المتطرفين  اللذين  يعتلون  المنابر*​ 


*ويطلقون  خطابهم  الديني  المسموم  الذي  تم  التحذير  منه  منذ  سنوات.*​ 


*ثم  تأتي  مسئوليه  الشرطه وعمده  القريه في  تواجدهم أثناء  الحدث  والتقاعس  في  التدخل.*​ 


*ثم  مسئوليه  الأزهر  في  عدم  الأشراف  علي أئمه  المساجد.*

*ربنـــــــــا  يرحمنــــــــــــا*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3Frvk1bwHg8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*وفاة شخص خامس في أحداث الاعتداء على الشيعة بـ"أبوالنمرس​*


----------



## aalyhabib (24 يونيو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *استنكر الداعية الإسلامي الحبيب علي الجفري، واقعة قتل 4 من الشيعة المصريين، في إحدى قرى الجيزة أمس.*
> *وكتب على "تويتر": "مهما كان اختلافنا مع الشيعة  فإن ما جرى في أبوالنمرس جريمة شنيعة نتجت عن تعبئة تُنذر بخطورة مستقبل  التعامل مع الأقليات".*​
> *الوطن*


 


*نعم ... الجريمه  شنيعه  و لا أنسانيه وهي  تسيء  للدين  أولا  *
*ولمنابر  الدعاه  الجهله  والمتطرفين ثانيا ... ثم  لأجهزه  الشرطه*
*ولن  أكون  متطاولا  اذا  قلت  الأجهزه  الرقابيه  بالأزهر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وفاة شخص خامس في أحداث الاعتداء على الشيعة بـ"أبوالنمرس*​


 
*دي  قريه  أبو  النمرس  أصبحت  قريه  أرهابيه  بقي ...*​ 
*ربنــا  يرحمـــه  ويرحمنــا  جميعـــا*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يونيو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *ولن  أكون  متطاولا  اذا  قلت  الأجهزه  الرقابيه  بالأزهر*​


*لا يوجد شئ أسمه الأجهزة الرقابية للأزهر
وأئمة المساجد لا يخضعون للأزهر ولكن لوزارة الأوقاف
وليس جميع المساجد أو الزوايا تخضع للوزارة 
ستزداد مثل هذه الحالات بعد إلغاء قانون الطوارئ وتقلص دور أمن الدولة
لأنه فى السابق لم يكن يستطيع أى ( إمام ) إعتلاء المنبر
الا بعد الحصول على إذن " كتابى " وتصريح من جهاز أمن الدولة 
*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (25 يونيو 2013)

*ولد الشيخ حسن شحاتة - الذى قتل اليوم على يد منتمين  للتيار السلفى فى الجيزة - عام 1946 لأسرة حنفية  المذهب، تخرج فى معهد  القراءات وحصل على ماجستير فى علوم القرآن، ألقى  أول خطبة جمعة وهو فى  الثالثة عشرة من عمره فى مسجد قريته التابعة لمركز  أبوكبير شرقية، كما أنه  واصل الخطابة فى القوات المسلحة، حيث كان مسئولاً  عن التوجيه المعنوى بسلاح  المهندسين عام 1973 م، ومتحدث فى الإذاعة  والتليفزيون، ونشأ فى أسرة تعشق  حب آل البيت كما كان يحكى عنه. 

كان والده يحدثه كثيراً عن شخصية أمير المؤمنين على بن أبى طالب، ويقول له:   "يا ولدى أن أمير المؤمنين كان حامى حمى الإسلام، وكان النبى (صلى الله   عليه وسلم) إذا مشى وحده يتعرض للأذى وإذا مشى معه أمير المؤمنين لم يكن   يجرأ أحد على التعرض له بسوء".

حكى الراحل عن نفسه أنه كانت له صحبة مع الصوفية دامت عشرين عاماً خرج منها   بنتيجة أنهم انقسموا فى هذا العصر إلى فرق متعددة، منهم من ادعى سقوط   التكليف عنهم فتركوا الصلاة تحت إدعاء أنهم وصلوا إلى الله، وبالتالى فليس   هناك داعٍ للصلاة، وفرقة تفننت فى سرقة الأموال من جيوب المريدين، وفرقة   ثالثة لا تعرف عن الصوفية إلا الطبل والزمر، مبيناً أنه واجه فى خطبة على   المنبر أعداء أهل البيت، ومنهم الوهابية الذين شوهوا صورة الإسلام وبنوا   فكرهم على باطل حتى أنهم لا يعترفون بأحد من الأئمة سوى ابن تيمية وهم   يقدسونه أكثر من رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وفق تصريحات الراحل 
فى الفترة من عام 1994م إلى 1996م تحول إلى المذهب الشيعى حيث صار حسن  شحاتة بعد أن كان مدافعاً عن أهل السنة، حيث تحول إلى المذهب الشيعى واتهمه  خصومه بسبه للصحابة وأمهات المؤمنين، وتم اعتقاله فى عهد مبارك لمدة ثلاثة  سنوات ومنعه من السفر .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 يونيو 2013)

سـ قال:


> ​
> 
> * ولد الشيخ حسن شحاتة - الذى قتل اليوم على يد منتمين  للتيار السلفى فى الجيزة - عام 1946 لأسرة حنفية  المذهب، تخرج فى معهد  القراءات وحصل على ماجستير فى علوم القرآن، ألقى  أول خطبة جمعة وهو فى  الثالثة عشرة من عمره فى مسجد قريته التابعة لمركز  أبوكبير شرقية، كما أنه  واصل الخطابة فى القوات المسلحة، حيث كان مسئولاً  عن التوجيه المعنوى بسلاح  المهندسين عام 1973 م، ومتحدث فى الإذاعة  والتليفزيون، ونشأ فى أسرة تعشق  حب آل البيت كما كان يحكى عنه. *​


 
شكرا  للأخت  سندس​ 
علي  تلك  النبذه  من  حياه  المرحوم الشيخ  حسن شحاته...
الذي  تم قتله وسحله والتمثيل  بجثته  
بواسطه أناس من حثاله المجتمع ، تم  التغرير بهم من 
قبل جاهل محرض 
أعتلي  منبر مسجد وبث سمومه اللاآدميه.      ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2013)

*القاء القبض على 5 من الذين تسببوا في واقعة منطقة أبو مسلم وقتلوا الشيعة ومثلوا بجثثهم *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *القاء القبض على 5 من الذين تسببوا في واقعة منطقة أبو مسلم وقتلوا الشيعة ومثلوا بجثثهم *



* دول مش الفاعلين 
دول المفعول بهم 

المفروض يتقبض علي محمد حسان وكل اللي حضروا  مليونهيه نصره سوريا دي

لانهم هم المحرضين وعلي رئسهم مرسي
*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> يبدو أن هذا المرض قد اجتاح المنطقة بأسرها...
> 
> في لبنان الاشتباكات المسلحة بين الطرفين بلغت حدّاً دموياً
> 
> ...


تصليح 
ليسوا طرفين 
هي بين جيش وارهابيين
فالجيش ليس طرف 
على كلٍ انتهت 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=235261


----------



## aalyhabib (25 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ​
> *القاء القبض على 5 من الذين تسببوا في واقعة منطقة أبو مسلم وقتلوا الشيعة ومثلوا بجثثهم *


 

واضح  حثاله  مجتمع ... تم  التغرير  بهم ​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * دول مش الفاعلين *
> *دول المفعول بهم *​
> *المفروض يتقبض علي محمد حسان وكل اللي حضروا  مليونهيه نصره سوريا دي*​
> *لانهم هم المحرضين وعلي رئسهم مرسي*​


 

فعلا  لازم  يتم  القبض  علي  المحرضيين  سبب  الفتنه  حسان  وعبد  المقصود


شــــــــــكرا
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*شقيق"حسن شحاتة": لو الإسلام بهذه البلطجة سأعتنق المسيحية فورا*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *شقيق"حسن شحاتة": لو الإسلام بهذه البلطجة سأعتنق المسيحية فورا*
> ​


*تصريح لايشرفنا 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 يونيو 2013)

شو دخل سوريا بالموضوع؟ 
حن شحاته على حسب ما قرات من زمان مستحلفين له البعض
وكان مسجون وطلع من شهرين فقط.. الشي الاخر
حسن كااان ضحيه للاسف مرتين الاولى للي غروو به
وطلبو منه يشتم ويستفز علانيه ومن تالي تخلو عنه
وضحية الهمج اللي مافيهم عقل يفكرون به قبل لا يحرضهم احد
 شوفو اشكال المجرمين وابئى ابحثو عن السماحه


----------

